# Pelican 100 kayak



## hillbillie

Pelican 100 pursuit on sale at Meijer for $200

I am new to kayaking and my Question is this a good price/unit for starter kayak.Plan to use on streams/rivers or small lakes instead of canoe.

Thanks in advance for your reply's


----------



## Westlakedrive

I dont know if thats the same one they have at Dunhams for around the same price. I would sit in it and try it out. More expensive kayaks will have a better seat and more storage especially water tight storage. 
If thats the one I think it is then its not a bad deal. 
You will not or should not buy one any cheaper. 
If thats your budget I would say buy it use it and resesll it and upgrade at a later date if necessary.


----------



## Willi_H2O

Bicycle vs. Tricycle simile :

I lean towards a real touring kayak.
Paddle towards where you want to fish. get out and fish.

A bicycle is much faster and uses less energy than a tricycle; 
a tricycle has more primary stability, 
but is difficult to lean - can't carve turns;
in rough conditions (off road), a tricycle is easier to tip, 
a tricycle is generally cheaper than a bicycle. 

So why would you want a recreational kayak?
Less expensive, smaller length, more initial stability, roomier cockpit;
it is a kayak built for fishing, photography and just going out to lounge.

Why would you want a touring kayak? 
Easier getting from - point a to point b - 
because of the efficient hull design, 
storage capacity, stability in rougher conditions (waves, wind...), 
and better tracking (goes straighter).

Get a cheap kayak pinned in a current against a rock, stump, root ball,
it will crack, split, crush, and become worthless in seconds.
Buy a decent moderate priced kayak meant for streams, rivers, current,
it will last you 10 years or more with a little care and maintenance. 

There is no ONE kayak that can do it all well 
- it always involves compromise of one sort or another.

*http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/*


----------



## wartfroggy

Willi_H2O said:


> Bicycle vs. Tricycle simile :
> 
> I lean towards a real touring kayak.
> Paddle towards where you want to fish. get out and fish.
> 
> A bicycle is much faster and uses less energy than a tricycle;
> a tricycle has more primary stability,
> but is difficult to lean - can't carve turns;
> in rough conditions (off road), a tricycle is easier to tip,
> a tricycle is generally cheaper than a bicycle.


 Well, I had fun fishing out of my "tricyle" the last two weekends. Pretty tough to paddle to where I was fishing and get out in 10' of water, so it is nice to have a stable platform to fish from.


----------



## hillbillie

Thanks again for the reply's


I just bought two, $322.00 out the door with promotions and discounts
At 41 lbs I think they will be perfect for the wife & I.Small rivers close to home the Flint and Clinton.Easy to carry and load for me.May try running a water trap-line this fall.I think it would be manageable to pack into some of my favorite beaver/duck ponds.


----------



## wartfroggy

Congrats. 
ENJOY!


----------



## zucpet

hello, wanted to get 2 of those for my daugters were did you end up getting them from? thats a great price, thanks pete


----------



## hillbillie

Meijer


$199.99 less meijer 15% credit card promotion Mon May 23 only, less 10% employe discount ,less $2.00 next purchase coupon +sales tax=$322 for two Color blue only

Dunham,s have same unit in different colors(pink included) for 189.99 with free car top carrier Sun/Mon special .A little more the rest of the week.I don't need the carrier and don't have extra discounts.


Also picked up mid grade paddles at Miejer same price as Dunham's 
Used the discounts and saved 25% today


----------



## Kayak Dave

Those kayaks are often the Dunhams Sunday/Monday Blockbuster deal for $179 or $189 and come with a car top carrier/tie down kit ($25 value)

Word of caution. Being a Sit-in kayak model, if you tip it and the kayak fills with water, those pelican models only have enough styrofoam in them to float themselves. They will not float with a person with water in them. That being said, if you flip anywhere you cant touch bottom.....

I have 2 pelicans in my fleet for friends/family to use. In an effort to make this model more floatable in a emergency situation, I have deflated 2 playground balls and stuffed them in the ends. Then reflated them with air. I have not yet tested this, but hoping it will surface float with a rider when filled. Total investment was $5 if it works. (use a smaller ball in rear under storage compartment)

Either way, you should practice re-entry in a swimming pool or at a beach. Being prepared is better than being dead.


----------



## Willi_H2O

People just don't know -- what they don't know.
Take a kayak class and learn how to paddle.

It is a skill, not inherent in our dna from birth.
Anyone can splash, few can actually paddle efficiently.

Never hurts to bone up on that swimming thing either.
When is the last time anyone swam a 1/2 mile on a lake......?


----------



## wartfroggy

Willi_H2O said:


> People just don't know -- what they don't know.
> Take a kayak class and learn how to paddle.
> 
> It is a skill, not inherent in our dna from birth.
> Anyone can splash, few can actually paddle efficiently.
> 
> Never hurts to bone up on that swimming thing either.
> When is the last time anyone swam a 1/2 mile on a lake......?


Lets add to the list.......

Never ride a bike without having taken a class on how to properly pedal. You might slip and fall and bump your head. 

Never go fishing, especially fly fishing, without having taken a class from a qualified instructor. It makes me mad when people are having fun but aren't doing it right. Or even worse, you could hook someone.

Do not cook a meal unless you have taken culinary classes from an accredited culinary institute. You could poison your family. 

Do not swim, or even take a bath, unless you have taken a minimum of 1 week of swimming lessons. Just because you think you can swim, doesn't mean you can. You are doing it wrong. Anyone can splash around. You don't know....what you don't know. 

You can add to the list as you feel fit. Apparently, just common sense doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## Swamp Monster

wartfroggy said:


> Do not cook a meal unless you have taken culinary classes from an accredited culinary institute. You could poison your family.
> 
> .



I'll add...never fry bacon nekid'! Wear a quality dry suit for maximum protection!  Oh, and a helmet incase you slip and fall in grease splatter!


----------



## hillbillie

wartfroggy said:


> Lets add to the list.......
> 
> Never ride a bike without having taken a class on how to properly pedal. You might slip and fall and bump your head.
> 
> Never go fishing, especially fly fishing, without having taken a class from a qualified instructor. It makes me mad when people are having fun but aren't doing it right. Or even worse, you could hook someone.
> 
> Do not cook a meal unless you have taken culinary classes from an accredited culinary institute. You could poison your family.
> 
> Do not swim, or even take a bath, unless you have taken a minimum of 1 week of swimming lessons. Just because you think you can swim, doesn't mean you can. You are doing it wrong. Anyone can splash around. You don't know....what you don't know.
> 
> You can add to the list as you feel fit. Apparently, just common sense doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## Willi_H2O

Michigan sportsman.com is open to the public or just Mensa members ?

http://localsemm.com/

Seems like every one wants bare bones cheap as dirt paddling stuff
yet the reality is most people pay top dollar for other stuff in their life.

The catch - most of that other stuff can't or won't kill ya !

Guess people will just have to learn by themselves, hard knocks, close calls

*Anyone been to a paddling funeral - they happen almost weekly*
http://www.hometownlife.com/article/20110523/NEWS11/110523009/Tragedy-Huron-River-Milford-Drownings-injury-boater-raise-safety-questions?odyssey=nav|head



Here is a """"genius"" almost getting killed RIGHT AFTER bodies were recovered at the same spot
_Several hours later &#8212; moments after police cleared that portion of the river for boaters 
&#8212; a 30-year-old kayaker from Commerce Township narrowly escaped death after paddling 
into the same turbulence near the dam and flipping into the water._

Common sense doesn't exist - it's a myth - a ghost - an illusion - some people ARE stupid

-
-
Are you smart enough to spend a few dollars learning about gear you just bought
- or will you just wing it and hope to survive .... it is a personal choice BUT
it may affect you kids, wife, family and other loved ones in your life.

*Being prepared is better than being dead.*

Kayak flotation
http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=1760

A life is worth more than beach ball.................
http://www.nrsweb.com/Tech_Talk/Infinity_Flotation.asp


----------



## wartfroggy

Willi - The problem is that every time there is a thread on here, you take it over preaching safety. The OP asked about a couple of boats. Next thing we know, you are preaching about not fishing out of a kayak and everything else. How many times are you going to do this? I agree, safety should be #1 priority ANY time you are on the water, whether it be boat, kayak, canoe, or even inner tube. BUT, you can't let a thread go unmolested. It could be a question (like this one), a fishing report, or just **** chat about kayaks, and you take it over and try to twist it into a safety advertisement. If you want to keep posting new threads with links to your safety blogs, thats great. It is helpful, and hopefully people will take the time to read them. But man, enough hyjacking threads and telling everyone how much they do wrong (without meeting them). Maybe you could go over to the fly fishing threads and hyjack their threads, preaching to them about not wading in the dark, not wading alone, and wearing a full face shield while casting?


----------



## hillbillie

I to believe America has lost it's value of "common Sense" 

:rant: Between psychology, lawyers, insurance companies,politicians,special interest groups,business lobbying to make the world a safer place for there profit, and "Big Brother" watching out for our safety a person can no longer be their own person .

For some good reading Google "How did we survive?
Sure relates to my childhood

With Memorial Day coming up I wonder how America,s youth ( being drafted) would fair in an all out ground war such as WWII or even a Korea or Vietnam 

That said if a person feels they should have a "class" in some activity, common sense should prevail and that person should diffidently take the class or suffer the consequences
Common sense should also dictate the use of warnings and misfortunes of others ,and KNOWING one's own capabilities. My reasoning is to ignore common sense is to invoke the " Darwin Theory" sad but true.


----------



## Willi_H2O

I will agree to back off...a bit.
The other side of the coin needs to flashed as well.

When only the "heads you win" side is displayed with new toys, gear, etc.
- they tend to forget about "Tails, your tush just lost and will be crushed"

Making mistakes on land is very different because we can still breathe

Have a great Holiday everyone


----------



## wartfroggy

Willi_H2O said:


> I will agree to back off...a bit.
> The other side of the coin needs to flashed as well.
> 
> When only the "heads you win" side is displayed with new toys, gear, etc.
> - they tend to forget about "Tails, your tush just lost and will be crushed"
> 
> Making mistakes on land is very different because we can still breathe
> 
> Have a great Holiday everyone


Thanks man. Don't get me wrong, if you see someone post something you don't agree with or feel is unsafe, speak up. But on the same token, go easy on it. Like with the anchoring deal earlier. It is great to speak up and point out the dangers involved, but I don't see it as a "NEVER" type of deal. Most guys on here that are paddling smaller recreation kayaks are using them for lakes and ponds, which are a much different creature than rivers. Anchoring in a river is much different than a lake, with different dangers and for different reasons. You enjoy kayaking for the kayaking. More people are merging that with fishing. Me, personally, I am one of those people. I always enjoyed kayaking a little, but didn't really enjoy it this much until I merged it with fishing. It is a different challenge, a different approach, something new. I admit, I have never been through any formal kayak training, but having grown up on the water, having canoed and kayaked since an kid, and spending countless hours in boats on the water, I understand the risks and appreciate what nature can do. Am I an efficient paddler? Probably not. Am I going to win any kayak races? Hell no. But do I understand my limitations and know what to/not do to stay safe. I would say yes. Instead of pushing away anyone who wants to fish from a kayak, embrace the fact that your kayaking sport is growing.


----------



## Willi_H2O

wartfroggy said:


> but having grown up on the water, having canoed and kayaked since an kid, and spending countless hours in boats on the water, ------ . Am I an efficient paddler? *Probably not*. .


All that time and effort on the water --- yet still not efficient ??????

You admit, you have something to learn, in a paddling/canoe/kayak class.

Just like people join trout unlimited, the nra, etc., etc. consider the ACA
American Canoe Association - ( because a kayak is just a covered canoe)

https://aca.site-ym.com/

My bone of contention is people wanting everything for nothing instead of shooting for something in the middle.
We all know a screwdriver for $ 2.00 isn't worth dog do do when it comes to getting something done.
Why not buy decent gear at a decent price and learn to use it properly - it is not an unreasonable request.


----------



## wartfroggy

Willi_H2O said:


> All that time and effort on the water --- yet still not efficient ??????
> 
> You admit, you have something to learn, in a paddling/canoe/kayak class.


 Well, lets put it this way. I feel that I am decent. But I know that I can do better. But then again, I am like that with everything I do. I know I can do better, and always try to. I enjoy solving puzzles in life, and always try to improve on what I am doing. How about this? You come up and try kayak fishing as a comprimise? We can get a small group together. You learn a little about fishing FROM a kayak, and why sometimes there is no good alternative. And you can pass along some knowledge on paddling technique, safety, reading water conditions, ect...? Something to think about for later in the season. I think it could be a good learning opportunity for all.


----------



## caseyj

Hillbillie, welcome to the group! Lot's of knowledge here along with some good folks. Continue to join us.


----------



## centerpin

In Michigan there are many recreational opportunities here. Almost all involve some sort of possible danger. We sportsman accept that, those that don't are not out there with us. 

Also there are things that are just outside of our control, most notably the actions of others. Has anyone seen a lake full of jetski's and powerboats out of control? Jet sleds blowing past peeps wading or boating a river? the list goes on and on....

I like the idea of saftey, and being prepared but also actually doing things. This involves danger not matter what I do or say. Its built into our pursuits. 

I am more worried about the "other" guy. I have had my share of close calls while fishing, most noticeably when another boater completely drops the ball or doesn't give a rats **** about anything but themselves. That's what scares me!


----------



## centerpin

I was going to buy a pelican 100 but ended up buying a pelican castaway 10' sit on top. Either boat would be a great first yak. I think its better to get a boat, use it and then use that knowledge gained when upgrading. 

I found the pelican castaway to lack the stability and capacity of more expensive yaks, but its price makes up for this, I was able to get a nice paddle, boat and still have money left over. Its still a light fun and compact boat. perhaps your sit in will protect you from the elements a bit better and end the wet feet I got with my sit on top (paddle drip).

Also I bought a carsile magic plus kayak paddle with the boat. Its fiberglass with nice scooped blades that really grab the water, I was able to paddle upstream in 3000 cfs with this paddle. I liked the flex of the shaft as well. I got it for $80 on sale at dunhams sporting goods.


----------



## Westlakedrive

I recently added one to the family fleet and quite frankly think it paddles pretty decently. We are talking small rivers and lakes its perfect.


----------



## swampswede

I got one of these yesterday for Fathers Day-Cant wait to use it. I paddle the Upper Man and Upper Au Sable and will also be paddling the shoreline of Higgins Lake. For such a basic model this seems like more than an adequate.


----------

